# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride >>> THIS SUNDAY <<< March 3rd 2013



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2013)

It is going to be another nice day to ride with temps in the mid-70's & partly cloudy - I am looking forward to the ride & my Shelby of the month should be ready for the ride - Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice! Can't wait. Hoping to have my '37 Elgin Motorbike ready. See you there...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2013)

*You want me to bring the Colson fenderset I have ??*



fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Can't wait. Hoping to have my '37 Elgin Motorbike ready. See you there...




Not sure if you ever saw them - but I have a real nice set of original paint Colson fenders - I can bring them to the ride if you want -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes! Been meaning to ask if you still have them. Do they have flat braces?


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Will there a be a Cycloane Coasters Spring Free Swap this year?*

I need to unload some stuff!!
I may have set up a space at the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2013)

Put on a big basket or hook up a trailer. Better yet, pick up a cycle truck & have your own mobile swapmeet.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2013)

*Yes the original rivited on flat braces*



fordmike65 said:


> Yes! Been meaning to ask if you still have them. Do they have flat braces?




The feders are blue with the killer super long ivory darts that start at one end & taper slowly all the way to the other end of the fender & have a red strip between them -- I have had them for years - just no longer have a use for them since my project I got them for is long gone --


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2013)

*April or May on the SAME DAY as our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride*



abe lugo said:


> I need to unload some stuff!!
> I may have set up a space at the ride.




*Let me see what is in store for April or May & see if we can get it on the SAME DAY as our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride -- We did the FREE Swapmeet on the same day as our ride late last year & it couldn't have gone smoother -- SO let me talk to the pike & I will post it here - on the www.cyclonecoaster.com website & announce my findings at the park THIS SUNDAY on our ride -- Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2013)

*CYCLONE COASTER 2013 T-SHIRTS & Vintage Baseball caps ARE HERE*

*For 2013 the CYCLONE COASTER logos have been updated to reflect our website logo 

The new 2013 will be silk screened again with "CYCLONE COASTER" & the newer brushed backdrop as seen on the website logo with "Vintage Bicycles" under it on the front of the shirts - with "RIDE VINTAGE" & "Long Beach - CA" with a set of wings on the outside of the lettering on the back side

--> For the first time EVER we will be offering BLACK mens T-Shirts with the classic red & ivory screen printing on the new CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycles front logo & the RIDE VINTAGE - Long Beach CA with wings logo on the back -

--> ALSO for the first time EVER - I will be printing the ladies babydoll cut 1st run shirts in a dark heather grey with PINK - yes pink logo & Ivory silk screened graphics front & back 


ALSO - I am having some - well 24 to be exact - VINTAGE BASEBALL CAPS embroidered made with the logo with the skiptooth cog ( as seen on the top of the CYCLONE COASTER website & here as my avitar ) - 12 black with ivory stitched caps - or - navy blue with ivory stitching -- I should have some available on this first run as well on Sunday 

ALL PRODUCTS ARE STILL ONLY - $20.- ea. *


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2013)

Put me down for a shirt. XL


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2013)

*GREAT TURNOUT with 255 RIDERS making it out on Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Another great turnout -- 255 riders -- WOW !!!!!  
*
We had our first tourist from overseas come out to visit our ride -- This couple was visiting from PARIS, FRANCE & celebrating their Anniversary & made our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride part of their celebration/vacation -- He said " My friends are going to be SO JEALOUS that I made it out to the CYCLONE COASTER ride !! " then he went on & on about how cool it was to see all the great bicycles & their owners & his favorite bicycle was there - a beautiful restored Elgin Bluebird that Gary rode out on -- He bought a couple of shirts & a baseball cap to take home & represent CYCLONE COASTER in Europe _ I didn't realize we were a tourist attraction - NICE 

 -- We also had riders from all over show up which is great to see - groups like the Rolling Relics from Northern California - Sins & Sprockets from Los Angeles - Rat Rod Bicycles B/C from Huntington Beach & the Chopaderos to mention a few -- thanks to everyone for another memorable successful ride & day with CYCLONE COASTER --

*The 10th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET was announced & is now CONFIRMED for the same day as our NEXT CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - Sunday, APRIL 7th 2013* - 7am-10:30am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Grill's back parking lot - FOLLOWED BY the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11:00am - - I will post it on our website as soon as I have the flyer ready & I will post it here in its own posting under swapmeet & events at the same time -- 

-- The 2013 CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts & baseball caps were flying out the door - thanks to all that purchased the new logo & design - I will have more at the next swapmeet & ride -- 

-- *If you have any photos from the ride & you want to share them - please post them here for everyone to see what was missed & inspiration --

-- Here is one of my photos of the amazing line up at the pier stop on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2013)

DAMNIT! Can't believe I missed it. And a freakin' Bluebird shows up!!! Ended up sick as a dog Saturday afternoon and couldn't make it out this time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nice pictures scott ---*

Great group of pictures again showing the diversity of our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides -- That is what this ride is all about to me -- as I said great day with good friends on our vintage bicycles -- ride vintage - Frank


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice pictures Scott!! Frank next time i will make the complete ride i had a great time and it was nice to meet you.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2013)

*Sounds good .. bring a Shelby ... LOL*



poolboy1 said:


> Nice pictures Scott!! Frank next time i will make the complete ride i had a great time and it was nice to meet you.




Nice to meet you as well -- I will be on my " Shelby of the month " next month -- SWAPMEET & RIDE -- we will see you there -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## RyanPartridge (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is a 26"Ultra rare 1 of 3 original Nomura.... Wade's personal race bike.


----------



## slick (Mar 8, 2013)

Killer pictures Scott!! 

GREAT NEWS!!! Karla and i will be attending the Cyclone Coaster April 7th swap and ride!!! And hell yes i'm bringing the Speedline. Unfinished or not, it will be there. This won't be the official "Team Shelby" ride but, it will give you sense of the storm that's a brewin'. LOL!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2013)

slick said:


> Killer pictures Scott!!
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!! Karla and i will be attending the Cyclone Coaster April 7th swap and ride!!! And hell yes i'm bringing the Speedline. Unfinished or not, it will be there. This won't be the official "Team Shelby" ride but, it will give you sense of the storm that's a brewin'. LOL!




Great news, can't wait! um... I mean Team Huffy is going to squash you Shelby guys!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


>




OK, so just how much money do you think this photo represents. keeping in mind that at the end of all the Huffmans there are several really killer prewar Schwinns. I'm going to say at least $50,000


----------



## slick (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok. $23k in huffys,$13k bluebird, and $1k for the Shelby. As far as the schwinns, can't see them and don't care to. HAHA!! You seen one you have seen them all. 

Btw the Shelby number is growing daily. 15 so far. BAhahahahah!!! It will be EPIC! $80k in Shelbys on one ride.


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine is in the works! I would like a T-shirt as well. 3X please.


----------

